# aynasız



## bamia

Hello,

Where does the slang term aynasız (cop, pig, five-o, what have you) come from? I know it means "without mirror", but what does this have to do with cops?


----------



## Torontal

A popular explanation you can find on the net (google hoca) says that old Renault police cars in the 70ies Turkey had no right side rear view mirrors, so thats how they started to call them "without mirror". However the word already existed in the argo from at least since the late 19th century in the sense of "bad, unpleasant, ugly". So I'm not sure if the car explanation is really the true source of it why they started to use it on the policemen, because the word already had a negative meaning before. I wonder what our Turkish members think or know about it.


----------



## Resneli

Hulki Aktunç'un Büyük Argo Sözlüğü ve Andreas Tietze'nin Tarihi ve Etimolojik Türkiye Türkçesi Lugati'ne göre Ayna-> Aynalı->Aynasız-> Aynasızlanmak  diye giden ayrı maddeler vardır. Eski İstanbul argosudur. Günümüzde bu öbekten sadece "aynasız" yaşıyor, diğerleri kullanımdan düşmüştür. Aslında aynasız da güncel dilde yaşamıyor, eskimiş bir tabirdir, sadece kitap çevirilerinde, film altyazılarında filan görürsünüz, artık "çeviri Türkçesi" olmuştur. Bu verdiğim kaynaklarda özetle,
Ayna: Çok iyi, harika anlamında kullanılır. "Ben ne zaman çakal görsem işim aynadır." (Refi Cevdet Ulunay, Dağlar Kralı Balıkçı Ethem). Ayrıca bir şeyin apaçık görünmesi,anlamı verilmiştir.
Aynalı: İyi, hoş, iyi durumdaki kimse, güzel, gösterişli. "Amma demem ben ona kara sevda... Senin bu sevdan bembeyaz, aynalı sevda." (Osman Cemal Kaygılı, Çingeneler)
Aynasız: Kötü, olumsuz. Polis, bekçi vb. güvenlik kuvveti.
Aynasızlanmak: Kötüleşmeye başlamak.Kötü bir tavır takınmak.
Her iki sözlükte de verilen alıntılar 1920- 1950 arasıdır.

Kanımca öncelikle "güzel, gösterişli" anlamındaki aynalı sözünden olumsuzlama olarak "aynasız" türetilmiş. Ayna, geleneksel giysilerde, bezemelerde vb. zenginlik, güzellik, şatafat unsuru olarak kullanılmıştır. "Aynalı körük olmazsa ben gelin gitmem..." (Türkü).


----------



## bamia

Çok teşekkürler beyler!


----------



## Resneli

bamia said:


> Çok teşekkürler beyler!


Rica ederim, kolay gelsin. (Ben kadınım bu arada, ama profilimde belirtmemiştim, haklısınız ).


----------



## Resneli

Bu arada güncel argoda polis için "zarbo", "paparon", "haydar", "çorbacı" gibi tabirler kullanılır. Ya da görevine göre "çevik", "yunus", "bello", "sivil" vb.


----------



## bamia

Resneli said:


> Rica ederim, kolay gelsin. (Ben kadınım bu arada, ama profilimde belirtmemiştim, haklısınız ).



Aaaah, maalesef. Sonra: teşekkürler ederim hanım!



Resneli said:


> Bu arada güncel argoda polis için "zarbo", "paparon", "haydar", "çorbacı" gibi tabirler kullanılır. Ya da görevine göre "çevik", "yunus", "bello", "sivil" vb.



Ilginç. Çorbacı Mısır'da bir soyadı (Shourbagui, Chourbagui)


----------



## Resneli

bamia said:


> Aaaah, maalesef. Sonra: teşekkürler ederim hanım!
> 
> 
> 
> Ilginç. Çorbacı Mısır'da bir soyadı (Shourbagui, Chourbagui)


Polisler rüşvet isterken "çorba parası" derler: "At bir çorba parası..." Çorbacı sözü oradan geliyor


----------



## Torontal

Resneli said:


> Bu arada güncel argoda polis için "zarbo", "paparon", "haydar", "çorbacı" gibi tabirler kullanılır. Ya da görevine göre "çevik", "yunus", "bello", "sivil" vb.



Devellioğlu'nun _Türk Argosu_ adlı kitabında (altıncı basım 1980) polisle ilgili bu kelimeler sıralanır: _Akrep, Aynasız, Dayı, Dayıbey, Gelinalıcılar, Mikrop, Tahtakoz._

Bunlar güncel argoda artık kullanılmaz mı?


----------



## Resneli

Torontal said:


> Devellioğlu'nun _Türk Argosu_ adlı kitabında (altıncı basım 1980) polisle ilgili bu kelimeler sıralanır: _Akrep, Aynasız, Dayı, Dayıbey, Gelinalıcılar, Mikrop, Tahtakoz._
> 
> Bunlar güncel argoda artık kullanılmaz mı?


Sanırım tahtakoz dışındakiler günümüzde kullanımdan düşmüştür. Hatta 1980 için de eskimiş olabilirler. Devellioğlu'nun sözlüğünün ilk baskısı 1940'tır, sonraki baskılarda genişletilmiş ama kullanımdan düşenler eksiltilmemiştir. Bugün için tarihsel önemi olan bir çalışmadır. Devellioğlu'nun Türkçeye en büyük katkısı, Osmanlıca Türkçe Ansiklopedik Lugât'ıdır. Asıl günümüzde temel referans alınan argo sözlük, Hulki Aktunç'un Büyük Argo Sözlük'üdür ki o da aslında en son 2002'de basılmış, yazarı öldükten sonra ne yazık ki güncelleme çalışmaları yapılamamıştır. Aktunç'un sözlüğünde polis için şu karşılıklar verilir: Aynasız, Bıyıklı, Dayı, Geştapu, Hırs Zarbo, Horoz, Kaldırım Kargası, Kalpakçı, Keş, Kuruş, Paparon, Patburun, Ramazan, Ramo, Saltat, Saylonlu, Yovakim, Zarbo, Zarvo. 
Ayrıca "güvenlik güçleri" maddesinde: Aynasız, Bello, Bıyıklı, Dayı, Fruko, Gelinalıcılar, Geştapu, Kaldırım Kargası, Karabacak, Keş, Kopçacı, Kürün palango, Madi paparon, Paparon, Patburun, Ramazan, Ramo, Saltat, Saylonlu, Serçe, Taptakos, Tahtakoz, Tazı, Yoğurtlu Bakla, Yovakim, Yüz Para, Zağar, Zarbo, Zarvo... sayılır. 
Sanırım konuyla ilgili en güncel çalışma Cengiz Yıldız'ın Türk Argosunda Polis başlıklı makalesidir, academia'dan ulaşabilirsiniz.
Not: Yakın tarihte yoğun polis argosu içeren bir kitap çevirdim, o yüzden konuyu araştırmıştım ama ben de her toplulukta yaşayan argoya hakim değilimdir. Burada geçenler de farklı farklı altkültürlere ait tabirlerdir. Mesela Çingene argosunda "zarbo" denir, LGBT argosunda "paparon" derler vs. 
Not, 2: Akrep günümüzde polislerin kullandığı bir zırhlı aracın adı olarak kullanılıyor. Google'a "polis akrep" yazarsanız görebilirsiniz.


----------



## Torontal

@Resneli ayrıntılı cevabınız için teşekkürler


----------



## Resneli

Rica ederim, ben teşekkür ederim, Türkçeye ilginiz için.


----------

